# CHISINAU | Projects & Construction



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Chișinău - Wikipedia Globalization and World Cities Research Network - Wikipedia
Tips by real Chişinău locals | Spotted by Locals
Chişinău travel | Moldova, Europe - Lonely Planet
Chisinau 2021: Best of Chisinau, Moldova Tourism - Tripadvisor
Moldova 4k





















Chisinau-Capital and the largest city of Republic Moldova it was founded in 1436
Dubbed as second largest city after Bucharest as of Romanian sphere !








Chisinau: 100 amazing facts (accesimobil.md)
In recent years has experienced a significant reconstruction and a massive boom of population.
*Founded:* 1436
*Population 725000 (metro1mil)
Area: 123km2
Elevation: 85m
Postal Code:MD-20xx
Mayor: I.Ceban















*








*







*



























*【4K】Chisinau from Above - Capital of MOLDOVA 2020 | Cinematic Aerial Film - YouTube 
CHISINAU, MOLDOVA - 4K Drone Footage - YouTube *


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Moldova- 10 Interesting Facts | Country Facts - YouTube
1 Visit Moldova Lonely Planet - YouTube


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Digital Park








Endava








ITower


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

A1


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Newly airport terminal


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Versinn (Mar 21, 2014)

This looks quite impressive. I wish all the best to Moldova. I hope that the wind of change will come to the country with a change on the presidential chair!


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Versinn said:


> This looks quite impressive. I wish all the best to Moldova. I hope that the wind of change will come to the country with a change on the presidential chair!


Hope so and in the future to accede in EU


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

What are relations between Moldova and the EU?


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

ILTarantino said:


> What are relations between Moldova and the EU?


Like between Tom and Jerry, sometimes it shows sympathy towards EU othertimes not but recently Romania is showing its support to Moldova like never before which is very appreciated!


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Rothchild Tower


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2524100867885773


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Proposed new famous hotel National


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Central Bank


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Rockscor Brewery


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Some residential :
Oasis


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Eminescu Residence


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Metropolis


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Hotel Petersburg


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Courtyard








Berd's








Bristol








Radisson


----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## apyton (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Artcor


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Bucuria


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

DaVinci private school


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

The City and the River


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Rascani


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

*Chisinau green coridor- 31 august*


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

* Some Residentials

















*


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Tower Completed


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

*Domeniile Vorniceni winery*


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Central Park


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Rascani


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Valea Morilor


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Valea Trandafirilor


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Dendrarium


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Ciocana


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

New face of Chisinau


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Urban Construct U/C


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

German village , Botanica District opening 2027


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Surface 90 ha circa 5k people


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice to see updates on this thread. Would it be possible to provide more information with you posts? Name of the project, the location, et cetera? That would make it even better.


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Cluj neighbourhood at Chisinau Posta Veche district for aprox. 30k pp


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Metropolis, Botanica


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Rothschild Tower


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------

